# The Good, The Bad and The Deadly!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

A couple of short vids I thought were interesting.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That's the first I've heard about the thistle plant being used as an antidote. Very interesting !!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Mushroom Jack said:


> That's the first I've heard about the thistle plant being used as an antidote. Very interesting !!


Hey Jack
Thats the first time I've ever heard of an antidote
for the death cap too.
Beats a liver transplant or simply dying by a long shot.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

MAttt said:


> Hey Jack
> Thats the first time I've ever heard of an antidote
> for the death cap too.
> Beats a liver transplant or simply dying by a long shot.


Quote: I serve them to my mother in-law, if she drops dead then there good! He he he he


BD


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> Quote: I serve them to my mother in-law, if she drops dead then there good! He he he he
> 
> 
> BD


Thats on the end of the second vid!
I like that part too!
Especially since guy doesn't even blink an eye when 
he says it either.

:evilsmile


----------

